# Question!



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

How do I move my thread into another catagory?


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just contact a moderator, giving them the pertinent details of your original post and where and why you want to move it, and they will be happy to move it for you!*


----------

